
WebAssembly vs. ES6 – benchmark battle - feross
https://medium.com/@torch2424/webassembly-is-fast-a-real-world-benchmark-of-webassembly-vs-es6-d85a23f8e193
======
gtirloni
Interesting article, with the concepts explained in an easy way before jumping
into tests.

I was impressed by the numbers on Firefox where Wasm was much faster than JS.
It seems to be an indication of how inferior Firefox's JS engine is when
compared to Chrome's. Good thing it improves quite a lot with Wasm.

